

The Lost Boys of California - bdevine
http://vice.com/read/the-lost-boys-of-california-0000258-v21n3

======
tait
Anyone other than me having trouble making the pop-over video ad go away?

~~~
bdevine
My apologies -- I posted this from mobile and didn't see the ad. I should have
checked. If you're motivated, I found that deleting the div ids "jpintoverlay"
and "jp_lightbox" worked for me.

ETA: Even better: prepend a "m." to the URL.

